# Burstner 850



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Anyone out there with a 850 if so like to hear from you.


----------



## 89470 (May 24, 2005)

We have had our 850 since 2004 (o4 reg) and enjoy it very much. With its very great towing limit we tow an Open Astra (left hand drive) on a trailer so that we comply with the laws of Europe. The 850 is also left hand drive.

We are also members of the Burstner Owners Club Uk and they have a web site at www.burstnerclub.co.uk. We have made many friends in the club and they have frequent meets in the UK and abroad.


----------

